# Get rich scheme idea for ACNL



## Kitsune (Apr 5, 2013)

There are 3 main ways of making bells that I've seen in the games. 1st is time traveling for bank interest. I've never liked that method. It was way to much of a cheat and the weeds where terrible. 2nd was the turnip market. That may be fine for some people, but I didn't like the chance, so I rarely bought more than 100 at a time (if I bought any at all). And 3rd is foreign fruit orchards. This is what I usually did. Of course New Leaf brings new possibilities.

Native fruit is worth 100 bells. Foreign fruit is worth 500 bells. Delicious native fruit is worth 600 bells. Bamboo is worth 750 bells. And finally, foreign delicious fruit is worth a whopping 3,000 bells! Now unfortunately, foreign delicious fruit will not grow into a delicious fruit tree, but if you have friends there is a way around this. I don't know why I haven't heard of anyone else having this idea, though I could have just missed it.

48 is the perfect number of trees for this. 9 fruit in a basket and 16 spots in your pockets. Plant an orchard of native delicious fruit. I know that they eventually wilt, but just replant them afterwards. Every 3 days trade a full pocket of delicious fruit with your friend for some delicious fruit from their town. That is 432,000 bells every 3 days! You can take it further of course but that alone is amazing.


----------



## Zen (Apr 5, 2013)

Night island beetles. 300k in 30min. Repeatable until recycle shop closing. 

Set town to night so the recycle shop closes at 2am.

rake in the money.

use the money to buy turnips and play the market properly.

make it rain money.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 5, 2013)

Are they really that easy to catch? I will probably still use the trees as a passive means of getting bells. After all people might catch a lot of bugs and fish the past games, but a lot those people I'm pretty sure still used foreign fruit for steady income. I might hunt beetles if I'm up but I'm going to try not to even do minor time traveling.


----------



## Zen (Apr 5, 2013)

Kitsune said:


> Are they really that easy to catch? I will probably still use the trees as a passive means of getting bells. After all people might catch a lot of bugs and fish the past games, but a lot those people I'm pretty sure still used foreign fruit for steady income. I might hunt beetles if I'm up but I'm going to try not to even do minor time traveling.



No need to time travel. Beetles start popping up as early as 5pm. Best start is at 7pm.

They are quite easy to catch as long as you don't forget to sneak up to them and not scare them away.


----------



## Mint (Apr 5, 2013)

You can also set your island up to make it easier to catch the beetles. Clear out the hibiscus, flowers, and all trees on the grassy part of the island, leaving only the palm trees. Make sure the palm trees are spaced out a bit, so if you have two beetles on two trees that are near each other, you won't scare the other one away when your net hits the first tree. 

It makes it much easier and faster to fill your box up.


----------



## Arisu (Apr 5, 2013)

The last point you mentioned is the one I like best Kitsune, but why trade, just go to your friends town and sell them there and your friend can come to your town and sell them there because it could happen that you have more fruits than the other person so you would have to only trade the ammount of fruits your friend has and wait until you can trade your rest off.


----------



## aikatears (Apr 5, 2013)

From what I have seen and read, the Island is the biggest money maker for this version of the game with turnips being the luck factor way and selling both fruit (perfect and non perfect) as a way to get started on getting money.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 5, 2013)

Well if you both have 48 trees (the perfect number to fill your pockets), then you would fill your pockets in your town and go to their town to trade. If you had more than you may want to go back and forth. If you have more trees than you have to go back and forth anyways, but if I just sold my fruit there than my friend will have to go to my town, and you would be doing twice as much back and forth then you would if I just brought my fruit to trade. If we trade than I am the only one going back and forth. If we use each others shops than we will both have to travel.

I've never really liked hunting bugs for money, so I would find this method better/easier.


----------



## Mike! (Apr 5, 2013)

That summer insect plan sounds like a good one to me. In a way I'm pleased you can get them all year round as it makes things easier, but in another way I'm a bit disappointed as it makes them seem less special (and maybe they've made it a bit too easy for you to earn lots of cash?) Regardless, one good thing about the game coming out in the summer is it won't feel like 'cheating' by getting the bugs straight away, plus I won't need to travel the island to get them too!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 5, 2013)

Is there any way to place Turnips on tables to keep them from going bad?


----------



## aikatears (Apr 5, 2013)

Kitsune said:


> Well if you both have 48 trees (the perfect number to fill your pockets), then you would fill your pockets in your town and go to their town to trade. If you had more than you may want to go back and forth. If you have more trees than you have to go back and forth anyways, but if I just sold my fruit there than my friend will have to go to my town, and you would be doing twice as much back and forth then you would if I just brought my fruit to trade. If we trade than I am the only one going back and forth. If we use each others shops than we will both have to travel.
> 
> I've never really liked hunting bugs for money, so I would find this method better/easier.


to make that work well your friend would need the rich town law plus they would need to be online but compare to waiting for fruit to grow on the trees to getting almost 200k a night or more on the island most would use the island.

With how much the projects will cost to place down and cost of upgrading the house for me at least island best way. But whatever works for people though just seems like the island will make it very easy and stuff then fruit


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 5, 2013)

So glad the island is there! I wouldn't be able to make bells easily without it...
And it is fun too. Unlike making money in the other games, which felt like a chore.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 5, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> Is there any way to place Turnips on tables to keep them from going bad?



That was fixed in CF so no way is it coming back in this game.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2013)

Zen said:


> make it rain money.



MAKIN' IT RAIN.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I'll be going with that bug catching plan. xD Trading fruits is too much trouble for me! Plus I don't want that many of one fruit tree!


----------



## Peachk33n (Apr 5, 2013)

Kitsune said:


> Now unfortunately, foreign delicious fruit will not grow into a delicious fruit tree,



I didnt know that  does that mean you can only have one type of perfect fruit grow in your town?


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> I didnt know that  does that mean you can only have one type of perfect fruit grow in your town?



Yes, and it has to be your native fruit.


----------



## Mint (Apr 5, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> I didnt know that  does that mean you can only have one type of perfect fruit grow in your town?



Yes. :c Only your native fruit can grow as a delicious fruit in your town.

ninja'd.


----------



## Campy (Apr 5, 2013)

Like others, I'm definitely going for the bug catching method because it seems easier and more fun to me. But hey, it's good to know of different methods.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 5, 2013)

I recommend putting a few more palm trees up though. You can also just do this on your own beach with no need for the island if this is during the summer.


----------



## Mint (Apr 5, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I recommend putting a few more palm trees up though. You can also just do this on your own beach with no need for the island if this is during the summer.



I'll probably keep going to the island even in the summer. To get more beetles, you have to get rid of the "junk spawns" and it's easier to do that on the island than in town.


----------



## bootie101 (Apr 6, 2013)

Zen said:


> Night island beetles. 300k in 30min. Repeatable until recycle shop closing.
> 
> Set town to night so the recycle shop closes at 2am.
> 
> ...



This is how I make my money.. Catching bugs at night at the island.. I spend around 2 hours every night catching them. Last night I made around 500,000 bells.. 3 trips to the island


----------



## comic321 (Apr 6, 2013)

wouldn't it just be easier to get a wealthy town?


----------



## Murray (Apr 6, 2013)

I think its nice that it's much easier to earn bells in this game, especially when you have to pay for community projects. Although it kinda takes away that sense of achievement from something like paying off your mortgage, as it used to be quite hard in old games.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, but paying off the mortgage isn't the 'main focus' of the game this time around, being the mayor is.  So it's only natural that paying off  your mortgage would be easier. Personally I think it's still going to be hard to pay off the mortgage AND those huge sums of money on community projects. Especially if you don't have all day to just sit and gather money by fishing or other such things.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2013)

> This is how I make my money.. Catching bugs at night at the island.. I spend around 2 hours every night catching them. Last night I made around 500,000 bells.. 3 trips to the island



This is why I don't like to catch bugs except for the museum. You spent 2 hours and had to make 3 trips. I can get almost the same amount in probably less than 1/2 hour and only 1 trip by going to my friends town. I plan to use bamboo to make about 108,000 bells on the 2 off days. Obviously this means that I won't be making quite as much money as you, but it'll be a lot easier. If I had to spend 2 hours every day catching bugs the game would become too much of a chore.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 6, 2013)

I like that making money is easier in this game so you can put down lots of Public Works Projects (I dislike the Japanese term so I'm not using it) and upgrade your house quickly. You still need to wait to buy and catalog furniture so it's not like you'll be getting bored quickly.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

Kitsune said:


> This is why I don't like to catch bugs except for the museum. You spent 2 hours and had to make 3 trips. I can get almost the same amount in probably less than 1/2 hour and only 1 trip by going to my friends town. I plan to use bamboo to make about 108,000 bells on the 2 off days. Obviously this means that I won't be making quite as much money as you, but it'll be a lot easier. If I had to spend 2 hours every day catching bugs the game would become too much of a chore.


That almost sounds too easy to make money. xD I like a challenge. Two hours isn't that long of a time to me.


----------



## aikatears (Apr 6, 2013)

Kitsune said:


> This is why I don't like to catch bugs except for the museum. You spent 2 hours and had to make 3 trips. I can get almost the same amount in probably less than 1/2 hour and only 1 trip by going to my friends town. I plan to use bamboo to make about 108,000 bells on the 2 off days. Obviously this means that I won't be making quite as much money as you, but it'll be a lot easier. If I had to spend 2 hours every day catching bugs the game would become too much of a chore.



think its per trip 500k bells not sure though, due to the box you can find the bugs that pay the highest to sell at re-tail. also fish there sells well too. 2 hours is not bad, if you use night owl law most might stay longer. but yea whatever pays the bills  between paying for house, buying items and projects, going to need lots of bells.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2013)

A lot of you are arguing that the bugs are better (I don't like bug hunting, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion), but who says you can't do both? If bug hunting is your main method of getting money then that is still an extra 432,000 bells every 3 days.


----------



## Lew (Apr 6, 2013)

Kitsune said:


> This is why I don't like to catch bugs except for the museum. You spent 2 hours and had to make 3 trips. I can get almost the same amount in probably less than 1/2 hour and only 1 trip by going to my friends town. I plan to use bamboo to make about 108,000 bells on the 2 off days. Obviously this means that I won't be making quite as much money as you, but it'll be a lot easier. If I had to spend 2 hours every day catching bugs the game would become too much of a chore.



Nobody said you have to spend 2 hours every night..
You could maybe do one trip every few days and make 75,000 - 150,000 bells a trip (depending how well you know which bugs to catch). That's what I do and occasionally make 2 or 3 trips to pay something off.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah but not everyone wants to take up so much space in their town growing trees and bamboo, so not everyone is gonna want to use your idea. Like me. I don't want that many trees. My trees will be decoration for the most part. So will bamboo.

Now that I think about it, the title of the thread's kind of weird. The word 'Scheme' can give off underhanded and sneaky connotations, but this is a perfectly legitimate way of making money in the game. xD Just a little bit of my weird ocd with word usage going on.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't really try and earn money, I just somehow end up with it :3 (friends lend me a lot xD)


----------



## aikatears (Apr 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Yeah but not everyone wants to take up so much space in their town growing trees and bamboo, so not everyone is gonna want to use your idea. Like me. I don't want that many trees. My trees will be decoration for the most part. So will bamboo.


yes this, there are other factors for me but this is the biggest part.


----------



## bootie101 (Apr 6, 2013)

Kitsune said:


> This is why I don't like to catch bugs except for the museum. You spent 2 hours and had to make 3 trips. I can get almost the same amount in probably less than 1/2 hour and only 1 trip by going to my friends town. I plan to use bamboo to make about 108,000 bells on the 2 off days. Obviously this means that I won't be making quite as much money as you, but it'll be a lot easier. If I had to spend 2 hours every day catching bugs the game would become too much of a chore.



I really enjoy catching bugs though. If I don't feel like doing it I won't but I enjoy it so i at least go once a night. Plus I can't get bamboo yet. I'm not saying you have to do anything but this is how I'm making money


----------



## comic321 (Apr 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Yeah but not everyone wants to take up so much space in their town growing trees and bamboo, so not everyone is gonna want to use your idea. Like me. I don't want that many trees. My trees will be decoration for the most part. So will bamboo.
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it, the title of the thread's kind of weird. The word 'Scheme' can give off underhanded and sneaky connotations, but this is a perfectly legitimate way of making money in the game. xD Just a little bit of my weird ocd with word usage going on.



With all this advice on getting rich, I should be able to pay you in a day for those sonic items!


----------



## Mint (Apr 6, 2013)

There's also a general bug catching badge to motivate you.  5000 bugs caught = gold badge.

I can make two trips to the island in an hour due to how I have my island set-up.


----------



## comic321 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mint said:


> There's also a general bug catching badge to motivate you.  5000 bugs caught = gold badge.
> 
> 
> I can make two trips to the island in an hour due to how I have my island set-up.


 
5000?!?!? Thats too much!


----------



## Mint (Apr 6, 2013)

comic321 said:


> 5000?!?!? Thats too much!



5000 for fishing too.  It seems like a lot, but if you make most of your bells from bug catching and fishing then it's not too bad.
I already have silver for both and you get silver at 2000.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Yeah but not everyone wants to take up so much space in their town growing trees and bamboo, so not everyone is gonna want to use your idea. Like me. I don't want that many trees. My trees will be decoration for the most part. So will bamboo.



Me too, I'm solely planting fruit trees for decorative purposes. I mean if any wifi visitors wants to take some, they can.


----------



## Kip (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll be farming perfect fruit for money :>

I'll definitely try turnips though (If i get friends)


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 6, 2013)

Kip said:


> I'll definitely try turnips though (If i get friends)



Add me. :3

I only ever did turnips in Wild World since you could have them never spoil. <3


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 6, 2013)

> Me too, I'm solely planting fruit trees for decorative purposes.



If you set it up right the orchards will be decorative. I have plans for a camp grounds area where most of my delicious fruit trees will be planted. Carefully picking where you place projects should keep neighbors from ruining it. I am also planing a bamboo garden sort of area in a similar manner. Beauty and purpose.


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm considering giving the stalk market a shot, since I've _never_ tried it in Wild World or City Folk. I'd probably end up selling to the worst price possible, getting the best and highest price the next day. If I could actually learn how to do it, that might help me. 

Thankfully I fully grow a red turnip each week so that helps :3


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 6, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> Thankfully I fully grow a red turnip each week so that helps :3



Red Turnips are gone in New Leaf.


----------



## Mint (Apr 6, 2013)

There's a turnip badge too. Extra motivation!
I only buy turnips in NL to get the badges. 8D; I still need the gold one.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm kind of wondering why red turnips are gone...


----------



## JCnator (Apr 6, 2013)

The gold badge for selling turnips is rather easy to get. Everyone who needs a massive amount of quick bells via turnip market will certainly earn it eventually.


Spoiler



Earn at least 10 millions bells in total by selling turnips.


----------



## Lew (Apr 6, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I'm kind of wondering why red turnips are gone...



Because there are many more easier ways of money, I think?


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 6, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Red Turnips are gone in New Leaf.



Oh man. That's a shame, but I understand why since the island is such a large money maker now. But with the badges, that would be an excellent reason to start turnip trading.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm gonna be trying out the stalk market as well! I never tried it as a kid because I knew I wouldn't be able to do it right.

Can anyone give me advice to help me out?


----------



## aikatears (Apr 6, 2013)

they made market fun in this game due to the best friend feature, makes it easy to set up going to towns and the like.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 6, 2013)

When you fill up your box do you have to go back to your town, sell the stuff, and go back? That would get annoying really fast because the box is only the size of one inventory...


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I'm gonna be trying out the stalk market as well! I never tried it as a kid because I knew I wouldn't be able to do it right.
> 
> Can anyone give me advice to help me out?



Stock Market* Mr. President.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 6, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Stock Market* Mr. President.



In AC, people call it the Stalk Market cause you are basically "stalking the market" I guess, I don't know I never understood it.

...and you probably already knew that...possibly.


----------



## Justin (Apr 6, 2013)

It's the Stalk Market because you use Turnips, lol.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 6, 2013)

Justin said:


> It's the Stalk Market because you use Turnips, lol.



Oh wait, Stalk as in Turnip Stalks?
It's so obvious now.


----------



## Justin (Apr 6, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh wait, Stalk as in Turnip Stalks?
> It's so obvious now.



Yes, exactly! Always find it funny when people call it the Stock Market because I guess they just assume Stalk is a mistake in the game.


----------



## Lew (Apr 7, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> When you fill up your box do you have to go back to your town, sell the stuff, and go back? That would get annoying really fast because the box is only the size of one inventory...



Its got thirty places to store items, two less than two full inventories..........


----------



## JCnator (Apr 7, 2013)

You can use an empty locker, which is located in your train station. It can hold up to 180 turnips, so you could use the locker instead of coming back and forth to fill your inventory.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 7, 2013)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> You can use an empty locker, which is located in your train station. It can hold up to 180 turnips, so you could use the locker instead of coming back and forth to fill your inventory.



Aren't turnips grouped in bunches of 10 though? So it'd be 1,800? O_e


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 7, 2013)

L3WIS said:


> Its got thirty places to store items, two less than two full inventories..........



I thought it was 40. Oh well, it still isn't annoying to have to go back and forth to the island considering you can just skip Kapp'n's song, which I will do every time.


----------



## Zen (Apr 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Aren't turnips grouped in bunches of 10 though? So it'd be 1,800? O_e



They're bunched by 100.


----------



## Zen (Apr 7, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I thought it was 40. Oh well, it still isn't annoying to have to go back and forth to the island considering you can just skip Kapp'n's song, which I will do every time.



The island basket? It is 40.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Aren't turnips grouped in bunches of 10 though? So it'd be 1,800? O_e





Oops. I meant 180 bunches of 100 turnips. That makes 1800 turnips in one locker.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 7, 2013)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Oops. I meant 180 bunches of 100 turnips. That makes 1800 turnips in one locker.


You mean 18,000. :3


----------



## comic321 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kip said:


> I'll be farming perfect fruit for money :>
> 
> I'll definitely try turnips though (If i get friends)



Look no further


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2013)

Zen said:


> The island basket? It is 40.



It's 30. I have the game 

EDIT: No it's not I'm just stupid


----------



## Mint (Apr 8, 2013)

L3WIS said:


> It's 30. I have the game



It's 40. Four pages of 10 slots.
I have the game too.  But you knew that already.

Zen has NL too.


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2013)

Mint said:


> It's 40. Four pages of 10 slots.
> I have the game too.  But you knew that already.
> 
> Zen has NL too.



Wow, silly me. I'm stupid 
I thought it was just under two inventories :L Oh well, I was wrong xD


----------

